# Toy Reel Mower



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

My soon to be 4 year old daughter loves to mow with me. I have one of the little tykes mowers for her but it looks like a rotary and I'm looking to get her something that simulates a reel mower like mine for her birthday. I found wooden ones on Etsy for around $40 but I think these are geared more towards toddlers with the height of the mower. How crazy would it be to take a Craigslist Scott's mower, remove the bedknife, and let her play with that? Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

My neighbors across the street bought their daughter one of these:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGom8Y5wAow


----------

